# Offene Rechnung: Neue Welle von Trojaner-Mails überrollt Deutschland



## sascha (14 Februar 2013)

*13.02.2013 Offene Rechnung für Dagmar Domert”: Wer Mails mit einem Betreff wie diesem bekommt, sollte äußerst vorsichtig sein. Eine neue Welle von Mails mit gefährlichem Trojaner im Anhang überrollt Deutschland.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...on-trojaner-mails-uberrollt-deutschland-7352/


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Februar 2013)

Im Anhang ein ZIP-File, das immer noch nicht von allen Virenscannern erkannt wird:
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/62a2a0663a0863c0d2eda10600cfe65920860b24bf1dfccc1b44105c3168847e/analysis


----------



## Bisbi13 (26 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, auch von mir zur Info,

ich habe heute eine komische E-Mail erhalten mit einer angeblichen offenen Rechnung auch als Zip-Format der Absender war [email protected]

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

jedem kann es einmal passieren, dass man eine Rechnung übersieht. Ärgerlicherweise konnte unsere Buchhaltung bezüglich der beigefügten Rechnung noch keinen Zahlungseingang ersehen. 

Bestellt am: 25.01.2013 bestätigt von Selma Haf
Offene Rechnung: 667,30 Euro
Produktnummer: 028796515
Kosten dieser Mahnung: 6,00 Euro

Wir bitte Sie diesen Betrag unter Angaben der oben genannten Bestellnummer bis zum 28.02.2013 auf das im Vertrag angegebene Bankkonto umgehen zu überweisen. Falls Sie den festgelegten Termin nicht einhalten, werden wir Ihnen weitere Verzugszinsen und Mahnkosten berechnen.

Sollte der angemahnte Betrag nicht fristgerecht bei uns eingehen, werden wir ohne weitere Ankündigung unseren Rechtsanwalt mit der Klageerhebung beauftragen. Wir würden diesen Schritt bedauern und hoffen aus diesem Grund auf Ihre Einsicht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen EMP Online Lana Lorenz


----------



## Shit Happens (12 März 2013)

Habe heute auch eine eMail von einem [email protected] erhalten, mit Anhang. (irgendein ZIP-file) und direkt gelöscht, an meine eMail-Adresse gesandt die ich für z.B. Kataloganforderungen nutze z.B. [email protected].
Ausserdem nutze ich z.B. bei Kataloganforderungen immer den Vornamen meines Hundes und lasse somit alle an meinen Hund adressierten eMails per Filterregel in den entsprechenden Ordner wandern.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 März 2013)

Das nennt man dann wohl "auf den Hund kommen".


----------



## Shit Happens (19 März 2013)

Habe heute eine eine Buchungsbestätigung von CONDOR.COM per eMail erhalten.
(Habe leider vorschnell gelöscht, war aber wieder ein ZIP-attachement dabei)

Wusste gar nicht das es Condor noch gibt


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2013)

Shit Happens schrieb:


> ..(Habe leider vorschnell *gelöscht*, war aber wieder ein ZIP-attachement dabei)


... ist kein Schaden ...


----------



## sascha (20 März 2013)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...g-die-Rechnung-per-Mail-kommt-id24525101.html


----------



## j.genij (13 Mai 2013)

Kam zu mir heute auch so ein Brief:




> *Mahnbescheid für Ev--- Ka--- Nr.: 013024642*
> "Supportwww.neckermann.de" <Mailadresse gelöscht>
> 
> 
> ...


und die Datei als Anhang.....

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Mailtext gelöscht]

Habe nur die Seite aufgrund Mail-Adresse gefunden...
und die Briefe fast alle kamen von *****@laposte.net

Gruß


----------



## leo58 (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo !

Habe eben folgendes per mail erhalten :

Mahnbescheid für ....7744177696
[blafaselblub]
angehängt war eine zip-Datei, die ich natürlich nicht öffne !

Nach dem ersten Schreck bin ich nun nur noch verärgert über diese Abzocker.

Gruss 
leo58

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Text gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2013)

Obacht!
Ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt *IMMER* von einem deutschen Mahngericht!
Niemals von irgendwelchen Inkassobüros oder Anwälten!

Der Mahnbescheid - wie funktioniert das?
Der Mahnbescheid (allgemein)


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2013)

*Bitte folgenden Hinweis beachten:
Es bringt niemandem was wenn hier eins ums andere gleichlautende Gaunermails gepostet werden.*
*Die Namen und Absender ändern sich. 
Aber ... 
Mahnung eines Unternehmens das ich nicht kenne mit einer ZIP-Datei im Anhang ist IMMER eine faule Sache und gehört in den Papierkorb und nicht hier gepostet! *


----------



## sk26 (24 September 2013)

Hilfe!!! Habe die Zip Datei geöffnet, es ist nichts passiert und sie ist auch wieder verschwunden.... wie kann ich herausfinden ob etwas passiert ist?


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2013)

Von einem andern Rechner eine RettungsCD (bootfähig) aus dem Netz ziehen und von dieser booten und das System prüfen lassen.
Oder Platte ausbauen, mit einem Adapter als Slave an einem sauberen Rechner mit aktuellem Virenschutz prüfen.
Die sicherste Methode ist aber die, Daten runterziehen solange der Rechner noch funktioniert und dann das System komplett neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Dr. Eisenbarth (5 Dezember 2013)

Rechner neu aufsetzen? Lässt du dir bei einem vereiterten Zehennagel das Bein amputieren?


----------



## BenTigger (5 Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich lasse mir das Bein amputieren, wenn der vereiterte Zehennagel eine Blutvergiftung hervorgerufen hat, die nur noch mit einer Amputation verhindert, dass ich sonst in die ewigen Jagdgründe übersiedeln muss.


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2013)

Die heutigen Windoofe sind so komplex und bieten  soviele Möglichkeiten einen Schnupfen zu verstecken - da ist eine Neuinstallation schneller als jeder ernsthafte und immer noch mit Restrisiko behaftete Rettungsversuch (vor allem von Laien die beim Reparieren einen Schaden beseitigen und 3 weitere verursachen)
DAS aber setzt voraus daß einem die Programme drauf gehören und man alle Installationsmedien bei der Hand hat und nicht alles neu im Bekanntenkreis wieder zusammensuchen muß.
Natürlich könnte auch eine regelmäßige und durchdachte Datensicherung helfen ...
... ach - nicht gemacht?
Strafe muß sein


----------

